# egg hatching



## aswinragh (Nov 19, 2010)

hai, 
i have a dought please help me

when a pigeon laid eggs and it sit normally, after some days about 10 or 12 days one egg has removed and after 4 or 5 days it again replace there. if pigeon sit on it, weather it hatch or not ? 

thanks


----------



## Megamind (Apr 23, 2011)

If it was cold for 4-5 days it´s dead for sure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

aswinragh said:


> hai,
> i have a dought please help me
> 
> when a pigeon laid eggs and it sit normally, after some days about 10 or 12 days one egg has removed and after 4 or 5 days it again replace there. if pigeon sit on it, weather it hatch or not ?
> ...


if it was kept warm for the 4 or 5 days at the correct temp..then yes it could... if it was held without additional heat..then no..the embryo would die., in that case the egg should be removed...a rotten egg is pretty gross esp if it cracked or exploded.


----------



## aswinragh (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks, very helpful


----------

